# Welche Linuxversion für Desktopbetrieb?



## Spieleguru (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, bis jetzt habe ich immer mit Suse gearbeitet und wollte fragen welche distrubition eignet sich den überhaupt am besten um zum programieren? ich betätige mich in der webprogramierung und anwendungsprogramierung(c++).

wäre unter diesem vorraussetzungen ubunto besser geeignet? oder eher nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich persoenlich mag auf dem Desktop Fedora, weil diese Distribution immer sehr aktuell ist.


----------



## Spieleguru (11. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht sollte ich meine frage anders stellen: es soll gut zum programieren sein, virtuelle desktops verfügbar sein, nicht zuuu viele ressourcen verbrauchen, und programme zur datenverwaltung solten auch dabei sein! Ich will nicht viel in der konsole arbeiten, sondern mehr grafisch(wobei ich beides kann ^^) außerdem wäre es tol, wenn openoffice instaliert wäre...

Auf anhieb fällt mir nichts mehr ein was unbedingt dabei sein muss... andere kleine programme findet man eigentlich immer als .rpm


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag ja: Fedora.

Fedora ist einfach, fuer den Desktop konzipiert (also Arbeit im GUI), zur Programmierung ist aller moeglicher Kram verfuegbar, Virtualisierung wirst Du wohl kaum irgendwo besser finden als hier, OpenOffice ist im Repository, und und und...

Zudem hast Du durch eine vorbildliche SELinux-Integration ein sehr sicheres System.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Oktober 2008)

Wie kommst du eigentlich zu der Annahme welchseln zu müssen? Auch wenn ich kein Freund von Suse bin kann man auch dort entsprechende Software installieren um die verlangten Features zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## Spieleguru (12. Oktober 2008)

ich wollt mich einfach mal umhören... außerdem ist es ja nicht sicher das ich wechsel...

außerdem ist das meiste ja identisch.... also von der konsole und den verzeichnissen her...(zumindest bei den meisten distrubitionen...)

kann ma da auch zwischen kde und gnome entscheiden(und ist kde heute eigentlich immernoch besser als gnome?)? und welche bootloader ist besser: lilo oder grub?

letzteres will ich wissen, da ein freund linux auch mal ausprobieren und es wissen will...

ich hoffe ihr helft mir nochmal 

MfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich persoenlich nutze KDE, weil es einfach schicker aussieht und ich dran gewoehnt bin. Immerhin nutze ich ja KDE schon seit '99, seit Version 1.1.

Gnome ist auch okay, ich nutze es als root um auch gleich optisch einen Unterschied zu meinem normalen User zu sehen.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach schlichtweg Geschmackssache.

Wie Du an diesen Zeilen wahrscheinlich entnehmen kannst bietet Fedora sowohl KDE als auch Gnome. Die Standard-Installation bietet aber erstmal nur Gnome, KDE laesst sich aber kinderleicht ueber das Paketmanagement nachinstallieren.

Ich persoenlich mag eigentlich Lilo. Grub hat sich aber mittlerweile scheinbar durchgesetzt und kommt bei allen mir bekannten Distributionen (EasyLFS ausgenommen  ) zum Einsatz.

Beide sind aber durchaus in der Lage die Auswahl zwischen Linux und Windows (oder anderen Systemen) zu bieten, haben optionalen Passwortschutz und koennen auch von LVM, RAID und verschluesselten Partitionen booten.


----------



## Spieleguru (12. Oktober 2008)

ok, danke... ich will linux demnächst auf meinen 2.rechner installieren. da ist momentan nur vista drauf(auf einer ideplatte, partition 1; partition 2 sind daten in ntfs, dann hab ich noch eine ide und sata platte auch ntfs) früher hatte ich ein problem bei der instalation des bootloaders! ich weiß nicht mehr was ich gemacht habe, habs aber später aufgegeben... jetzt will ich das nochmal versuchen, neben vista. Worauf muss ich achten?

PS: danke das du dir die zeit nimmst mir zu helfen


----------



## Laudian (12. Oktober 2008)

NUr als Zusatz, es gibt mind. eine Distribution die nativ noch auf Lilo aufbaut ^^ Slackware  Wie das da mit den abgeleiteten Distries ist weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch Distributionen wie Archlinux,die es dem Nutzer freistellen welchen Bootmanager er nutzen will. Gru und Lilo sind an und für sich gleichwertig mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass Lilo nicht direkt auf die Distributionen zugreift um das System zu startenund somit auch genutzt werden kann um Systeme mit unbekanntem Dateisystemzu starten.

Und die Wahl einer Oberfläche ist immer noch Geschmacksache. Als ich KDE das erste mal mit Version 3.5 installiert hab war es mir einfach zu voll also bin ich bei Gnome geblieben.


----------



## Spieleguru (13. Oktober 2008)

ist es empfehlenswert eine 100mb tat partition zu erstellen und als primär zu machen? und dann vista mit verschiedenen programmen auf eine logische erweiterte partition? doch wie bekomme ich den bootsektor von der vistapartition auf die fat? ansonsten würd das ja auch nur mit einer neuinstalation funktionieren oder?

und funktioniert grub auch in verbindung mit windows? ist bei mir ja wichtig...

ach und nochwas: wenn ich eine windowspartition unter linux mounte, werden die datein gleich abgeändert? also bilder werden als binär übertragen und textdateien als acsii?

Danke schonmal! MfG


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Oktober 2008)

Logische Partitionen dienen in erster Linie erstmal um das Limit der momentanen Partitionstabellen von maximal 4 primären Partitionen zu umgehen. Von daher ist es vollkommen egal ob du nun eine logische oder primäre Partition erstellst es sei denn du willst mehr als 4 Partitionen auf einer Platte.

Du kannst mit Grub Windows-Partitionen booten. In der Tat. Das ganze geht in der grub.conf bzw. menu.lst (die letztere ist oft nur ein symbolischer Link auf die grub.conf) mit folgendem Eintrag:


```
title Windows XP SP3
rootnoverify (hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
boot
```

Hierbei steht (hd0,0) für die erste Festplatte und auf dieser die erste Partition. Und dann eben 1 für die zweite, 2 für die dritte usw.

Und was meinst du mit abgeändert? Das ist vollkommen unnötig. Und wenn du eine Parition mit dem ntfs-Treiber unter Linux mountest kannst du auch die Dateien entsprechen editieren, kopieren und abspeichern. Sind ja auch nur Daten.


----------



## Spieleguru (14. Oktober 2008)

mit abgeändert meine ich die zeilenenden die bei windows und linux ja verschieden sind...

und das schreiben auf ntfs ist bereits ausgereift? ich dachte das wäre noch im betastadium und sollte nicht verwendet werden...


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Welt ist schnelllebig. Seit nun mehr 2 Jahren ist der ntfs-3g Treiber mehr oder weniger als stabil zu betrachten. Ich hatte noch keine Probleme und hab auch von niemandem gehört, der welche hatte.


----------



## Spieleguru (15. Oktober 2008)

ok, danke... bin gerade dabei verschiedene distributionen auszutesten(u.a. opensuse(11 die hatte ich noch nicht  ), fedora(9) und mandriva)...

kann es sein das kde4 noch nicht voll auf deutsch übersetzt ist? bzw. kaum... 

nocheinmal eine frage zu grub: ich hatte heute einmal die linuxpartitionen gelöscht(über windows) und dann lies sich mein windows nicht mehr hochfahren... hab es zwar jetzt hinbekommen indem ich grub über eine andere distribution neu installiert habe, aber irgendwie konnte man den bootloader doch wieder zurücksetzten, als ob dfer niemals da gewesen wäre oder?

und dann hab ich nochmal eine zweite frage: ist grub distributionsabhängig? weil ich will ja mehrere distributionen testen und installieren(vorerst  ) soll heißen: kann ich dann irgendeine distribution wieder löschen ohne gefahr laufen zu müssen, das der rechner nicht mehr hochfährt?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt

MfG


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Oktober 2008)

Grub ist Abhängig von seiner Config. Du kannst also Partitionen löschen wie du willst solange die Config bleibt und du mit dieser nicht versuchst irgendwas zu booten was nicht da ist.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Oktober 2008)

Spieleguru hat gesagt.:


> kann es sein das kde4 noch nicht voll auf deutsch übersetzt ist? bzw. kaum...



Meiner Meinung nach ist KDE eigentlich sehr gut uebersetzt. Vor allem die deutsche Uebersetzung duerfte wohl auch mit die umfangreichste sein (was kaum verwundert wenn man bedenkt dass KDE urspruenglich ein "deutsches Projekt" war).
Dass KDE zu 99% in's Deutsche uebersetzt ist (siehe hier) heisst natuerlich nicht dass dies auch auf Anwendungen abfaerbt die nicht direkt zum KDE-Umfang gehoeren, und schon garnicht auf Anwendungen die nichtmal auf KDE aufbauen (z.B. GTK+-Applikationen).

Uebrigens, wenn Du der englischen Sprache maechtig genug bist und etwas Zeit hast wird sich das Projekt Deiner Wahl sicher freuen wenn Du ein paar Zeilen zur Uebersetzung beitraegst.


----------



## zerix (16. Oktober 2008)

@Spieleguru

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dass du mal etwas die Shift-Taste deiner Tastatur in Anspruch nimmst und etwas auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung achtest. (Siehe Netiquette Punkt 15)

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Spieleguru (16. Oktober 2008)

@Sascha Schirra: Ok, werd ich ab jetzt mal behertzigen...

Komisch, bei mir war fast alles auf Englisch... Ich glaub mal, ich sollte ein Update durchführen, kann das daran liegen?(insbesondere Kontexmenü usw. waren auf Englisch...)
//edit: Das war bei OpenSue 11 so, vor etwa 5 Tagen runtergelden.

Ich hab nochma eine Frage: Ich habe noch nie meinen WLAN-USB-Stick unter Linux zum laufen bekommen... (Angebliche Treiber für Linux) Muss ich nur diese Treiber installieren? Oder muss ich noch weitere Sachen konfiguieren? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dabei noch helfen könntet...
//edit: Nochmal was zur Fehlermeldung: Es wird immerwieder gesagt, das eine .ko Datei fehlt(welche weiß ich jetzt nicht...) Ich werde es gleich nochmal nachreichen! Achja, ich entpacke das Archiv immer auf dem Desktop(/root/Desktop/) ist das mein Fehler?
//edit: das ist mein Produkt: http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_WLAN_USB_Stick/index.php

Zu Grub: Soll das heißen, das ich jetzt Fedora einfach so installieren kann und ich kann dann zwischen Windows, OpenSuse und Fedora wählen? Und welche Konfiguierungsdatei wird dann verwendet? Die auf der Partition von OpenSuse oder Fedora? Das ist das eigentliche Problem das ich zu bewerkstelligen habe...

MfG


----------



## zerix (16. Oktober 2008)

Der Fritz-Treiber funktioniert mit dem neuen Kernel nicht. Da musst du ndiswrapper nehmen. 

Bei Grub kommt es halt drauf an, von welcher Distri er in den MBR geschrieben wurde. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Spieleguru (17. Oktober 2008)

Mit ndiswrapper geht das aber sicher? Gibt es das als rpm für OpenSuse und Fedora?


----------



## LarsT (17. Oktober 2008)

Spieleguru hat gesagt.:


> Mit ndiswrapper geht das aber sicher? Gibt es das als rpm für OpenSuse und Fedora?



auf der openSuSE 11 DVD und in den Paketquellen vorhanden. 
Version 1.52-29.1


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2008)

Fedora selbst bietet NDISWrapper nicht, aber ueber das Livna-Repository kann man diesen, und anderen nuetzlichen Kram (wie z.B. MP3- und DVD-Support) beziehen.


----------



## Spieleguru (17. Oktober 2008)

ok, danke... werd ich ma versuchen...

und kan ich jetzt fedora einfach nach opensuse installieren? aber welche configuierungsdatei wird dann verwendet?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Oktober 2008)

Das liegt doch am reinen OpenSource-Gedanken von Fedora oder Dennis? Wobei ich dachte, dass lame doch ein freier Decoder ist? Oder hängt das wirklich nur am Frauenhofer Institut?
Es gibt sowieso bessere Codecs *g*

Und libdvdcss (darf man hier über so böse Sachen reden? ) ist ja nun nicht immer zwingend für DVDs nötig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt doch am reinen OpenSource-Gedanken von Fedora oder Dennis?


Richtig, das liegt daran dass in Fedora nichts reinkommt was patentgeschuetzt ist oder anderweitig gegen die Definition freier Software verstoesst.
Zum einen finde ich dies wirklich gut, zum anderen kann es auch manchmal Sachen etwas komplizierter machen. 



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich dachte, dass lame doch ein freier Decoder ist? Oder hängt das wirklich nur am Frauenhofer Institut?


Das Problem ist dass MP3, und auch andere MPEG-Formate (also auch MPEG1, MPEG2, letzteres wird ja fuer DVD-Video genutzt) patentiert sind.
Und Lame ist ein Encoder, genauso wie BladeEnc, welcher aber vielen unbekannt sein duerfte und auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Und libdvdcss (darf man hier über so böse Sachen reden? ) ist ja nun nicht immer zwingend für DVDs nötig.


Ich sehe keinen Grund warum nicht darueber rennen koennen sollte. Meiner Meinung nach ist LibDVDCSS vollkommen in Ordnung, vor allem wenn man, wie ich, DVDs mit verschiedenen Region-Codes hat.


----------

